# اخطر انواع التلوث



## جاد الياس دغمش (21 ديسمبر 2007)

:new2::new2:يعد الظجيج من اخطر انواع التلوث في العالم حيث له تاثيرات على الجهاز العصبي حيث يسبب حالة من العصبية المفرطة قد تودي بحياة الانسان وفي مقالة لقد نشرة في جريدة تشرين السورية انه كان يدعى محمد وكان يعمل في المحال التجارية في سوق مدحت باشاانه اصيب في نوبة جنون هستيرية واثناء نقله الى المشفى توفي وقد قالت الفحوص الطبية انه حدث انفجار في بعضى تلافيف دماغه مماادى الى الى وفاته   وان المدن العربية اكثر المدن تلوث بسبب الازدحام وكثرة السيارة الخاصة


----------



## قلم حر (23 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: اخطر انواع التلوث*

التلوث الضوضائي خطير جدا .......لكن لا أحد يهتم بآثاره السلبيه في الدول ( الناميه ) للأسف .
شكرا للموضوع المختصر و المفيد .


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (23 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: اخطر انواع التلوث*

ياة خطر جدآ انا نفسى لو سمعت صوت حاجة عالية بتنرفز جدآ جدآ فى لحظة 

شكرآ على الموضوع المهم​


----------



## ra.mi62 (26 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: اخطر انواع التلوث*

موضوع رائع

الرب يبارك تعبك


----------

